# Gentle Oils



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Hello!! I'm interested in creating a REALLY, REALLY gentle soap. Which oils/butters are considered the most gentle/moisturizing on skin? I'm going to market two different soaps from it--a bar marketed especially for sensitive skin, like babies and a luxury type bar with some different additives. Suggestions?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Olive oil as a castile soap and 
lard +lots of shea makes a wonderful gentle bar


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Now for my next question--are there any EOs that are more irritating that I should stay away from? I'd like to scent my baby bar with something very mild since I don't like the scent of "unscented" soap. I know Vicki uses Tea Tree but I don't think I'd want that for a baby.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

a good lavender


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

How about chamomile?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Sweet Orange and Lavender


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

How is lemon for skin?? I thought a lemon castille would be nice but not if it defeats my purposes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Lemon EO is good for oily skin.

Notes on Lemon EO,

Aromatic Properties: anxiety, balancing, calming, cheering, cooling, exhaustion, memory loss, refreshing, relaxing, stress, uplifting

Home Uses: abscesses, acne, antibacterial, anti-fungal, anti-infectious, antiseptic, antispasmodic, antiviral, arthritis, asthma, astringent, athlete's foot, bleeding, blisters, boils, cellulite, cerebral palsy, chapped skin, chilblains, circulatory stimulant, cold sores, constipation, coughs, dandruff, detoxifying, diarrhea, digestive, disinfectant, diuretic, fainting, febrifuge, fever, gallstones, gout, hair loss, hangovers, hay fever, headaches, hiccups, hot flashes, insect bites, insomnia, jet lag, kidney stones, laryngitis, lice, mumps, muscular dystrophy, normal hair, normal skin, normalizes blood pressure, oily hair, oily skin, osteo-arthritis, Parkinson's disease, rheumatoid arthritis, sedative, shock, sore throat, tendonitis, throat infections, thrush, toning, tonsillitis, varicose veins, warts, water purifier, water retention, whitlows, wrinkles

Safety Precautions: This oil should be used in moderation as although it is nontoxic it may cause some skin irritation and sensitization

Christy


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Hmm....maybe not lemon for babies but I'll def use the baby powder idea! Thanks.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't scent my baby soap at all except for lavender EO and just a bit. lots of people don't want scents in their baby stuff.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

Lemon doesn't stick to well in CP anyway - unless you use something to hold it like patch like Vicki does.

I prefer lemongrass EO if I want a lemony scent without using fragrance oils. But if you want an FO that is a great Lemon try Aroma havens Lemon Verbena -NUMMY!

Bethany


----------

